# Relaunch: Dialerschutz.de Freitag kurz nicht erreichbar



## sascha (12 November 2004)

Am heutigen Freitagabend zwischen 23 und ca. 0.30 Uhr wird Dialerschutz.de nicht oder nur eingeschränkt erreichbar sein.

Den Grund hatte ich ja schon angekündigt: Wir gehen heute im Rahmen eines Relaunchs mit neuem Design, neuer Unterteilung und einigen neuen Inhalten online. Letzteres betrifft vor allem einen englischsprachigen Teil, der allerdings noch in den nächsten Wochen weit ausgebaut wird.

Nach dem Relaunch wäre Feedback natürlich klasse, gerne auch kritisch-konstruktiver Art. Jan Borgwardt, der die neue Seite gestaltet und realisiert hat, und ich freuen uns über Anregungen und Kritik (und natürlich auch über Lob)   

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Sunbringer (12 November 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Jan Borgwardt, der die neue Seite gestaltet und realisiert hat...



Ich bin unter dem Nick Sunbringer hier zu finden, falls sich jemand direkt an mich wenden möchte



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> ..., und ich freuen uns über Anregungen und Kritik (und natürlich auch über Lob)



Ich würde mich aber freuen, wenn diese Anregungen direkt in diesem Thread geschrieben werden, damit alle sehen können, was bereits aufgefallen ist. So behalten alle den Überblick 

schöne Grüße
Jan


----------



## sascha (13 November 2004)

Hat prima geklappt. Dialerschutz.de ist wieder online.


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2004)

Schaut prima aus!

Was wurde eigentlich aus Heiko´s Großreinemachen? Neues Design für computerbetrug.de und dialerhilfe.de


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2004)

Dialerhilfe schrieb:
			
		

> Es würde uns freuen, wenn sich jemand findet, der sich in dieser Form hier einbringen will.
> Es werden alle Vorschläge geprüft, die bis Ende April 2004 hier eintreffen.


Der Andrang war wohl riesig, wenn´s ums  Helfen geht , stehen die Leute Schlange ...

cp


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2004)

Leider konnte ich dazu nichts beitragen. Mein derzeitiges Web wird automatisch generiert wird und ich selbst habe (außer ein bischen Frontpageverschachteln) nur wenig Ahnung von dieser Materie. Für Heiko hätte ich echt gewünscht, dass sich der ein oder andere Kundige findet.


----------



## News (13 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Mein derzeitiges Web wird automatisch generiert



*[Off Topic/Humor an]* Arbeitest du für 1md?


----------



## drboe (13 November 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Hat prima geklappt. Dialerschutz.de ist wieder online.


Prüft bitte einmal Startseite->Aktuelles

http://www.dialerschutz.de/test/testlauf/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=207 => Error 404

http://www.dialerschutz.de/test/testlauf/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=206 => Error 404

http://www.dialerschutz.de/test/testlauf/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=205 => Error 404

Gruß

M. Boettcher


----------



## Sunbringer (13 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut prima aus!
> 
> Was wurde eigentlich aus Heiko´s Großreinemachen? Neues Design für computerbetrug.de und dialerhilfe.de


Ich muss, demnächst eh noch ein anderes phpbb-Forum aufpeppen und für Suchmaschinen optimieren... die Schritte dafür sind ja recht ähnlich, das könnte ich simultan machen... Für die Seiten an sich fällt mir bestimmt auch das eine oder andere ein 

wenn Heiko Interesse hat


----------



## Sunbringer (13 November 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, ist behoben!


----------



## dotshead (13 November 2004)

Sunbringer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss, demnächst eh noch ein anderes phpbb-Forum aufpeppen und für Suchmaschinen optimieren... die Schritte dafür sind ja recht ähnlich, das könnte ich simultan machen...



Suma optimieren? Du willst doch wohl nicht die Gemein-Resource zu müllen


----------



## Sunbringer (13 November 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Suma optimieren? Du willst doch wohl nicht die Gemein-Resource zu müllen


Mehr besucher können nie schlecht sein  viel macht viel, weißte ja 

Na, und dafür müssen zumindest die Variablen aus den Links verschwinden...


----------



## Dino (13 November 2004)

Hmmm...das Design gefällt mir in der Form ganz gut. Trotz optischer Sachlichkeit nicht langweilig. Nur eines gefällt mir nicht. Gab es denn keine Chance, das Gästebuch ins Design zu integrieren?
Das wirkt mit seinem Schwarz-weiß-txt-Outfit im separaten Fenster irgendwie deplaziert, gerade so, als gehöre es nicht dazu, und ein bisschen lieblos.


----------



## Sunbringer (13 November 2004)

Hallo Dino,

ja, mit diesem externen GB gibts da Probleme, aber ich werde mich da auf jeden Fall noch drum kümmern. Leider müsst ihr bis dahin noch mit dieser Form vorlieb nehmen 

schöne Grüße
Jan


----------



## Heiko (13 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Was wurde eigentlich aus Heiko´s Großreinemachen? Neues Design für computerbetrug.de und dialerhilfe.de


Das ist nach wie vor in Arbeit.
Über den Sommer haben aber DoS und ähnliche Aktionen zuverlässig verhindert, dass ich weiter daran arbeiten konnte...


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2004)

Na da tut sich doch was: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=82113#82113



			
				Sunbringer schrieb:
			
		

> ....wenn Heiko Interesse hat



_Einen Vorschlag hätte ich aber doch:_ das Projekt dialerhilfe.de wird überwiegend aus der Haushaltskasse vom Heiko finanziert. Lässt sich nicht der Spenden-/Unterstützungslink etwas offener positionieren? Man liest hier immer wieder Lob und positive Kritik - da findet sich doch bestimmt der ein oder andere User, der gerne das Projekt mit einer Zuwendung unterstützen würde, wenn er nur wüsste wie.


----------



## Heiko (14 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Lässt sich nicht der Spenden-/Unterstützungslink etwas offener positionieren?


Möchte ich im Moment eigentlich nicht.
Ich will nicht dass die User den Eindruck haben, zahlen zu müssen. Wenn ich freilich für jede Spende dankbar bin.


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will nicht dass die User den Eindruck haben, zahlen zu müssen.


Da liegste wohl richtig - Robin hatte damals im Sherwood Forest auch keine Opferschale am Wegesrand aufgestellt.


----------

